# The Hammond B3 Perfected



## chimuelo (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got this unit from Germany and must share my experience.
Not many folks ever played a real Hammond B3 with a Walnut 147 Leslie.
I joined a few signed groups as a kid and it was standard kit as was the ARP String Ensemble and MiniMoog.
But all things end and I lost the crew and the gear.
Ever since I have tried everything from a Dynachord to various Motion Sound units.
Never getting that sound but I played the parts anyway.

But the new HX3 module is the real deal.
Diversi Organ in the USA will be selling these from now on.
Prices range from 525 to 700 USD.
The Leslie simulation is very good but for the big balls dirty sound you'll need
the GSi Burn pedal with real tubes to smooth out fake overdrive when going for that 60s 70s
sound.

Also what impressed me is the quality of control via MIDI the GSi pedal
has. Tape delay filters reverb VSC 2 analog synth tricks and one can sit on the couch with a small
controller and plug headphones into the pedal and it sounds like the real stuff.

Impressed to say the least....


----------



## JonFairhurst (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice. So, what distortion to add to get the Jon Lord sound?...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Depends on the tune. Mostly a Ring Modulation pedal Marshall Head and varios Leslie cabs.
Using built in digital overdrive on an HX3 then cranking on the Tube the GSi Burn has is sufficient.

For the record I used GSi VB3 and was able to cover everything before the hardware passed it up.
One must bypass it's weak rotary and overdrive.
Use Melda MultibandSaturator and MRotary.

Native stuff sounds decent live but always has that inside of the speaker or behind the cone sound.
Hardware just makes the cabinet the source of projection.
But live laptop Cats can get a really better sound using Aspen's Spacestation vrs. 3.
That Dog will hunt.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

One of the groups I work with does mostly Hammond based songs.
Whiter shade of pale Uriah Heep arthur brown Highway Star Roundabout.etc.
Had to step up my game.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

I had this in my studio for 2 weeks and because nobody hires me to play B3 could not justify buying it, but I sure had fun.

https://ask.audio/articles/review-studiologic-numa-organ-2


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 24, 2015)

Very cool subject.

I believe Jon Lord's sound was based on the Marshall Amp.



Great footwork here by Rhoda Scott:



One of my favorite albums of all time

*http://tinyurl.com/oy8ovoy*


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes. The Oberheim Ring Modulator > Marshall Head > Leslie was one of the many combos
for that dead on balls Tube Overdrive character he used.
Then an XB2 using some modern hardware FX for a smaller rig, but the old 70s set up was the best
when they were doing Hush, Kentucky Woman, Child In Time Highway Star, etc.

I still woodshed and the God called Keith Emerson, and an unknown named Earl Grant.
Google Ebb Tide by Earl Grant, really corny but incredible talent and nobody could get more sounds
out of a Hammond than him. Even powered down during a recording for PBend long before we had that on a synth. A real Pioneer.

Nice review Jay.




I saw every keyboard version and kept wanting to get them but they would not allow MIDI in so I could control the Drawbars like I was use to since the late 90s.
I always used a pair of FC7s and each one had 8-9 CC's that controlled the position of the drawbar, the destinination, the speed (lag) and swells were attached to Tube Overdrive gain.
Which is why I kept my VB3/Melda software version until recently.

These are the DSP made MIDI devices I use.
Since I do not have the luxury of those 1 handed Jan Hammer solos, or single handed B3 styles
I had to adjust and customize.
In Vegas and Nashville keyboardists have to cover Horns, Strings , Pianos, Synths and B3 all
at once if you want the higher pay.
Been doing it this way for a long time and the HX3 and GSi Burn will be tweaked to perfection.
Just in time for Deadwood/Sturgis Biker rally in late September.
Hell I have already played in 106 degree weather with 100% humidity, maybe I will play in the damn snow now since this Midwest weather is extreme on both ends.
They say if you don't like then weather here, just wait 30 minutes.
Cant wait to get back to Vegas where everyday the weatherman can tell you "Today it will be hot and shitty, with a continued hot and shitty throughout the week"....

I use four of the above devices for each manual of the Hammond emulation, with 16 presets recallable in real time via the Physis K4.
An FC7 for each of them also and since the GSi Burn has remote capabilities my old FC4 switch will also be used again.

Just changing the software to hardware and keeping all controls the same.
Otherwise I'd spend a week or so programming this crap.

No need to guide the FC7. The lag time allows you the choice of speed for the swell.
I just stomp down and pull back both FC7s and glide around with ease.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

I wasn't aware that the original B3s with Leslie speakers I played could be controlled by MIDI


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope, not even the Motion Sound cabs or the Dynachord 1U Horn.

After further tweaking I finally got the last detail by inserting the Ring Modulator
pre fader pre GSi Burn.
I think I can now get rid of the VB3 channel.

Use to use 24 stereo channels but have added so much hardware to the rig, my CPU and DSP
meters are just never getting hot now.
Just the way I like it, upgrade sound quality, lower temps, etc...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 24, 2015)

I knew another mad genius (like you, Chim) back in the day who played B-3 foot and left hand bass through 4 cabs with 2 15 inch speakers in each powered by two Macintosh Class A amps, then built a custom Leslie top with TWO rotating horns. I had him build me one, but I only used 2 bass cabs for my M-3


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Dude that's sick. ATCO/Atlantic and Eddie Kritzer management out of Hollywood paid for all of my gear.
I was pissed I paid cash for my CS-80 6 months before I scored that gig...
That's a sick rig though for Hammond geeks.

Hey while I am here another tip for guys wanting a soft case for their mixer instead of those
heavy ass ATA Slant Top plywood behemoths.
When I sold my Crest XR and XRMs I found out that Peavey bought them and oftened wondered if
they would ever steal those mic pres or the Burr op amp stuff and lo and behold the latest
un hyped FX2 series mixers are really excellent for PA. 16/24 and 32s all with 3 separate DSP chips fpr FX.
1 for Mains and AUX 5/6 each have one. Feedback Ferrot/Comp/EQ and Limiter on the Mains with several different scientific sounding algos.
The 2 FX units are like a TC Fireworx where you can have slots with a chain of chosen FX.
Really great sounding mixer so we grabbed one.
But the guy here in Nashville was trying to get me to buy this 400 dollar heavy ass rack and I said I'd get back to him.
As usual Mixers are all angled downwards to the faders as far as size goes.
So being an Accordian player as a kid I knew to look for a Mexican case maker and found a smokin' kick ass case from D'Luca that is 21 x 20 x 9 for a 20 x 19 x 8 mixer.
Flip it open and fold over the top, strap it on my back and I'm good to go.
49 bucks used on ebay.

So anyone with a 16 Channel mixer that wants to move it around on occasion need not keep the POS cardboard box, or buy a heavy ass ATA case. Just check out Accordian gig bags/cases and every mixer out there can easily find a nice fit.

Got to save a buck whenever you can and definitely a back as well.

Cheers.

PS> I'll post Knifedge or Tarkus, some double leads by Jon Lord aka. Highway Star as soon as the dust settles.
These new Dogs will hunt.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, the groups back then had these massive Amp Racks with 2500 Macs.
The whole night you could glance over at the big orange beasts wondering what would happen
if somebody spilt their beer on them.
The 2500s had those Aluminum cages, great for heat dissipation but what a safety hazard.
OSHA and it's swarms of ACLU Lawyers would claim someone leaned on it and died of radiation.


----------

